# 90g Peruvian Eroded Streamside



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

*so my grand 90g protean tank just came in and I am diving into the build I've been planning for some time now. hopefully it will be a fusion of a couple distinct techniques on here. 

So it's 2x2x3' and willl house 4 A. pepperi. I'm hoping to pull of a deteriorating soft stone waterfall on the right side, *overlooking a large water feature and have exposed *roots and limbs on the left side and in the center. 

My computer just *died so I'll rrelegated to my wife's ipad, so I appologize if some of the pictures are upsidedown for the time being, untilI I get in front of a rea computer. 

I'd love to get some feedback as i'm on spring break for the week and in a position to put some serious hours into it. Any thoughts on the rock work?my hot knife broke 20 minutes into it so *im using kitchen cutlery...


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

ps, the last shot is after some highlights, that will be jutting 1/4" below the water line


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautifully constructed tank. It'll be nice to see it finished.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's the wood I'm working with, and my assistant trying to make off wt the rope. The fake wood piece may not end up making it in there though


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Quick update, got most of the pieces of the Rockwell cut up and a good portion painted. Also put a bunch of the wood up. It's hard to tell but the woods also on the left side pane. Again, sorry for the angle of these. Any thoughts or layout recommendations before I do anything else irrevocable?
Here's a front shot and a shot from the right side


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Update. Bit of a slow day, had to take the kitten to get spayed and last can of great stuff was a dud. You can't really see from the pic, but it's shaping up to having some nice vertical depth. Definitely tried to make up for the water feature wt frog friendly vertical space

A bit hard to tell what's going on wt the cell pic


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Today's update so far. Just starting to silicone the gs and waiting for some of it to 
Cure. 
No thoughts from anyone? Should I pull the back wall al the way down to the substrate line or does it look cool with some of the exposed glass on the back?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking awesome so far...can't wait to see it finished! Not sure about leaving the glass exposed, may be better to cover it. I bet the pepperi are gonna love it.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks field, I ended up leaving it partly open in the back simply because any input from my wife on the viv world is judiciously taken 

Just did the first round of planting, still have one order coming in from hydrophyte anyone from Bonnie next week to finish up the flora, at least until I can afford some nice orchids"

The water level isn't up yet as I had a small leak thats p,urged and curing right now. But, here is yet another crappy picture


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like it!

Only thing I wanted to make you aware of is that another member on here... brain fart and can't think of the name right now, found some info that polystyrene has shown to disrupt some endocrine pathways. It looks like that foam is polystyrene so I just thought I'd share, my apologies if it's not! There's also a bunch of people that have used it with no noticeable effects but I trashed a background I had been working on after I found that out just to be safe.

Again, I think it looks fantastic. I really like the bit protruding from the left side.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey max, thanks for the reply. I was a little leery about the polyStyrene, but it does have three coats of drylok on it, so here's yo hoping it's okay.

Also, the design, though not clear from the pic is set up for Tito be viewed at an angle, so once I get my computer back , hopefully I can get a better pic representing how it actually looks


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Slightly better pic, still working out the plumbing


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Video:

viv.mp4 video by Winstonamc - Photobucket


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I took the liberty of turning your last picture right side up  Hope you don't mind.

The tank looks great. Hopefully the little buggers will scoot well all over the place. I think an _Anubias nana_ (or something similar) would look great growing along the 'stream'. What is that plant on the ground in the back-middle? I think I may have to pick one up sometime soon.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I get it now...Stunning! It was tough to visualize what it would look like finished without being planted and with the sideways pics. Now it all makes sense...and looks amazing! Honestly, I really dig the exposed glass, glad you listened to the wife and not me haha.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

little update with better pics.
Got a plant order in (one more on the way) and set up my mistking kit.

water feature with lilaeopsis mauritiana, various anubias and a few bits of stuff









rock wall with anubias hastifolia, anubias bartleri, rhaphidophora hayi, java fern, and bits of moss









full tank shot










floor shot









the shinglers et al









top of the viv (supposed to be something like the top of an eroding river bank)









More pics to come once I get the rest of the plants and things start to grow in


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

@Steven, that plant in the back is actually a combo of philodendron wend imbe and a pair of really cool red mini philos I got at recycled eden
also moved some of the anubias to the bank like you suggested
Plus, more aquatic/marginals coming!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Lookin good man!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I absolutely love the design of this tank!!! How your separate the top from the bottom is genius-- You still get the full height of the tank PLUS you get the full floor space underneath  Hit my sweet spot with the water area and rock wall. Very nicely done!! I might pull some inspiration from this tank during my next build whenever that is.... Keep up the pics! Can't wait to see those froggers.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

and, if you're interested in those little mini red philodendrons, ask him if he has both varieties, turns out he has 2 and the really small one throws some really cool bronze leaves while the other one has a nice contrast; I love how they all look wt the wend imbe since they all have the same leave shape and swollen petiole of the wend imbe


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for the compliment, yea I spent about 2 years planning this one tank and after reading some of eds posts about maximizing gallonage I came up wt this. The space below the false bottom is also effectively a refugia for aquatic inhabitants (got some low-grade blue rili shrimp coming in this week) which is sort of applying a similar idea


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Love the Philodendron wend-imbe in the tank, one of my favorites, as well as your assortment of Anubias you have going on. Very slow growers but they are a favorite for paludariums since they grow so well submersed/emersed. Although I think most species are of african origin right? I have some A. nana, A. coffeefolia, A. bartleri and have been wanting to try a few others, where did you get yours?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, yea the anubias are african. The plants aren't Peruvian, just the frogs going in there  I got the hastifolia at aquariumplants.com. They have the biggest variety of Anubias I've seen on one site and I think they just got a big order of anubias in.
Hastifolia gets pretty big eventually but like you said, these guys don't grow quickly.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Very cool looking tank. I don't know if I just didn't get the layout plan or what from your original pics but this thing came out great! That rock work looks real as well. Nice job!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

shrimp are in now. Funny thing is they seem to really like the sub-substrate refugium so there's never more than a handful out in the open


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

That's pretty normal. I keep a few different kinds of FW shrimp and they all hide a lot. I know I have at least 50 cherries in a planted 5 gallon but usually don't see more than a dozen at a time.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

yea, guess I just have to wait and hope the shrimp multiply 

Got an awesome plant order in from Hydrophyte and will post pics once things get settled. 

Just now added the one adult of the four and five minutes later he was already at the top of the tank. 

Super happy at the prospect that they'll enjoy the whole space.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Great looking tank! Nice job.

One thing I would caution you on is being careful how and where you light the tank. I had a couple of tanks that I mounted isolated pieces of wood to the glass top or upper sides, which I do think looks really cool, and both ended up with cracked glass panels.

I think that the expansion/contraction, or maybe even the heat absorption differential created by the isolated piece, stresses the glass beyond its limitations.

I was using a 36w CF fixture basically right on top of the tank. Didn't break any of the other vivs, just those with wood up high.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

So the fish are all in. Probably won't be adding much more. 
I ended up with 
3 Corydorus habrosus
1 hara jerdoni
1 otocinclus
4 Rasbora dorsiocellata
and a pair of dario dario

It's 24"24"6" so roughly 15g with a lot in the way of hides
Everyone seems to be happy

But, an important question for the plant experts in the hobby regarding begonia pavonina:

I managed to bring my Begonia pavonina back to life with a nub of a rhizome and one rooted leaf cutting which now has a beautiful iridescent emerald leaf.
The rhizome I put up top on some LFS next to a begonia bowerae that is coming back to life from the initial shock. But, I'm worried due to the mixed suggestions I've heard w/r/t light that the rhizome up there might not make it in the long run (though it seems to be doing fine and I've noticed that fresh begonia leaves are far far better at adapting to new conditions than regular plants)

So, anyone who has experience i would really appreciate some advice on placement for my leaf cutting. I really want to put it in the very bottom back area among the roots where it is shadier. That place gets the least mist from the system and if anywhere gets dry in the viv it's back there. Should I risk it, should i put it somewhere else? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!!! This tank is amazing. You are a genius. One of the most creative and unique designs I've ever seen. Thanks for posting this and inspiring me


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice fish choices, very cool. I've never been able to actually find a female dario dario, good work! Every time some store says they have one it's ended up being a stressed out / colorless male. Heads up, though, they will eat baby shrimp and I've never had much luck getting them to eat flake. Also, oto's appreciate the company of other oto's. They'll be alright without but I've had one pal around with a group of cory cats for company before =)


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for the compliments!

Yea, I thought it was hilarious watching the hasbrosus following the oto around. I need to get a few more of them and another oto, but the ratio of paludarium $ to my wife's extra spendings is a wee bit skewed at the moment 
I know the darios might take a few but hopefully the lilaeopsis will take off and create a little aquatic field for shrimplets to hide in


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to a fish store this weekend for the first time in months. They just happened to have habrosus cory's for about $2.50 so I got a trio for my office shrimp tank. I can't wait till they settle in and start schooling, they're still a bit stressed out and mostly hiding. 
That's cool to hear you're trying to be fair with the spending. It's crazy how fast a few fish here and there can add up, but the same can certainly be said for shoes 
How are your fish settling in?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

fish are doing alright, mostly hiding under the false bottom, but starting to get more used to things. I think I actually need to get a few more of the schoolers to get them more comfortable and am beginning to be in dire need of an assassin snail to take care of all these damned snails

Here are some update pics, again, not the best at taking pics wt the camera I have

wt flash:









w/o flash:









FTS from a distance:









water area (new plants still growing in):









eroding rock face:









bottom of the tank / along the stream:









up top 1:









up top 2:









side-shot:









And the king of the land:









While one of them has claimed a home in a heart fern up top, they're still pretty shy for the most part and hide in the philodendrons mostly. I think I need a low-light plant or two in the back area near the coco-hut, so they can all feel a little safer cause if they are out in the open it's cause they've staked out a vertical niche somewhere rather than traipsing about on the bottom


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

winstonamc said:


> While one of them has claimed a home in a heart fern up top, they're still pretty shy for the most part and hide in the philodendrons mostly. I think I need a low-light plant or two in the back area near the coco-hut, so they can all feel a little safer cause if they are out in the open it's cause they've staked out a vertical niche somewhere rather than traipsing about on the bottom


Give it time to grow in. If you plant to many plants now its going to be extremely over crowded for the plants 6 months from now. I like it the way it is. As long as you have a good amount of leaf litter in there, I think that and the other hides you have created will be enough hiding areas for the frogs.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's looking great!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Jungleboy said:


> Give it time to grow in. If you plant to many plants now its going to be extremely over crowded for the plants 6 months from now. I like it the way it is. As long as you have a good amount of leaf litter in there, I think that and the other hides you have created will be enough hiding areas for the frogs.


True, true. I'm not so much worried about them being stressed as not enjoying the whole bottom space. I just added my last poor little B. pavonina leaf cutting to the bottom down there, hopefully it will do well, the rhizome I managed to salvage is shooting leaves up at the top. The dream is to have a big pavonina taking over the whole bottom, but perhaps that is overly optimistic. Plus, the palm hydrophyte hooked me up with will hopefully start suckering off and providing ample coverage


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

This tank is so flippin rad. I like your cat too.

How does the Hemionitis fern grow in there? Does the fern dry out a little between waterings?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

flyingSquirrel said:


> This tank is so flippin rad. I like your cat too.
> 
> How does the Hemionitis fern grow in there? Does the fern dry out a little between waterings?


Gracias. The hemionitis is doing great, it had been ailing in my crested gecko tank and now it's shooting out new growth. it doesn't get too wet but neither does it dry out too much. The lights are pretty strong up there and in the interest of getting the moss to grow (I followed Grimm's advice and made a water/lfs/moss mix which is taking off) I run the misting system quite a bit but mostly in short bursts that aren't long enough to do much in the way of soaking the roots. It is also the staked out territory of one of the younger frogs.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

The tank design is really cool- I think I might copy it for my 83 gallon I'm building!


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking great


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I would say tragedy, but it's my own damn fault: I was adding some assassin snails and micro crabs last night and left the front door a crack open and came home to find Lawrence, the adult, desiccated on the floor. Still don't know if one of the three little guys is still in there. Super sad...


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh no! So sorry man


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh that's a bummer I'm sorry to hear that. That sounds like something I would do.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy y'all. Looks like i just lost the adult. The other three are just fine.

Holding off on pics for now but thought I'd update wt some news on the aquatic front.

The denizens are now:
~10K bladder snails
3 clea helena (assassin snail)
2 limnopilos naiyanetri (thai micro crab)
~12? neocaradina heteropoda (culled blue rillis, so sweet but not high-grade)
4 Rasbora dorsiocellata (emerald eye rasbora)
1.1 dario dario
1 otocinclus
3 corydoras habrosus 
1 hara jerdoni

So, I kind of regret getting the rasboras, they get pretty large for rasboras and I really should have a larger school. I also reret the hara, worried it either has eaten shrimp or will eat the babies. Though, perhaps this is just my prejudices against carnivorous catfish no matter how minute

I definitely need more of the habrosus, as I think they'd be happier in a group. I will do that at some point. I think another 5-8 would be perfect.

I love having the dario pair in there, he definitely has a crush on her  I see them more than anyone else. I'm almost wondering if this is the mating rituals I've been reading about online.

Overall though, surprisingly, I don't see a ton of any of the aquatic inhabitants. I only see the crabs and the hara at night. It's interesting because at least 70% of the water is underneath the substrate and bank, and they all seem to enjoy the area down there. At first I was a bit annoyed but it feels much more natural now that I've gotten used to it (and a flashlight at night  ) and it almost makes me think that the standard aquarium set-up is almost an open water set-up. Anyways, I think the schoolers would be out more if their numbers were boosted.

ALSO, got at least 1 berried shrimp, so hoping for some successful shrimplets in the next few weeks.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

*update*
had to put up a video for my old roommate to check out the viv


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Shinosuke said:


> Nice fish choices, very cool. I've never been able to actually find a female dario dario, good work! Every time some store says they have one it's ended up being a stressed out / colorless male. Heads up, though, they will eat baby shrimp and I've never had much luck getting them to eat flake. Also, oto's appreciate the company of other oto's. They'll be alright without but I've had one pal around with a group of cory cats for company before =)



Thanks for the feedback. It's funny, you might be right about the male/male thing as I was at the store yesterday and saw some pretty damn colorless specimens that made me think what I had assumed were romantic flourishes were in fact just beef between two males. So, maybe I have a 2.0... Just got some new fish, made the mistake of not buying enough of the emerald eyes and they dwindled off so, despite the fact that they might eat up things like baby shrimp, I got a dozen neons and a few others (more dwarf cories for example)

PS. my dario darios LOVE eating snail eggs.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

how are the crabs doing for you? I thought about trying some when I initially set my paludarium up but decided against it because info on them was really not around at the time. 

Is the water slightly acidic? strong current? they're really cool and nice to have a crab that can actually be kept with fish.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

hey, so I've not seen the crabs in a couple of weeks. I actually never saw them except at night. The water is pretty acidic, so maybe they died off. Interestingly, now that i got a dozen neons, all of the aquatic life is out more. 

Made some changes to the terrestrial part and added some rocks, added a couple begonias. Hopefully once some plants start growing in there will be more to show


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

a few nice pics of the inhabitants.

You can see that they stake out spots for the night, which is pretty darned cute.

such as this guy on my pinanga: 

















this one is this here orchid leaf every night without fail nowadays,









and a group solidarity shot:









Also two semi-decent shots from the top


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a little update, things are growing in nicely, some additions since the last update









and here's one of the little guys surrounded by begonias, the pavonina is starting to shape up after being reduced to the tiniest leaf cutting ever


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! 

It looks like that _Pinanga_ palm is still growing in there.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice!
> 
> It looks like that _Pinanga_ palm is still growing in there.


the 'mottled thai', yea man, slow and steady wins the race. It looks like it's just starting to take off, and believe me I'm in no rush with that guy


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I was wondering if we could get a FTS from the direct front with an object for scale next to the tank? Lookin good growing in! I can't remember if you said anything about the little guys starting to call.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

fair enough. I really need a camera that can handle the light and dark of the viv, cause the bottom really isn't dark...


here's FTSs from a distance and up close:










(for scale, there's an empty beer right up front)









and a few shots from some other angles:

side shot









at an angle









large mossy branch starting to get tangled









the ground from above









and some of the fish doing there thing


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's looking great!

It's hard to capture subtle differences in light and dark with a camera because the camera over-accentuates the shadow and glare. I have a hard time getting good pictures of my riparium setups for this reason; even though it looks great in person, the underwater area often looks like a dark shadow while the foliage closer to the lights often has white blowout.

If you want to get a real good FTS you might try to make a layered image by putting your camera on a tripod and shooting the same shot with several different exposures. You can then stitch them together with Photoshop to get a more balanced image.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

oh, ps. I've heard a little calling but it's been infrequent and rather timid for how loud these guys can be


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

wow that tank is amazing!!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

ilovejaden said:


> wow that tank is amazing!!


Thanks Tyson, should be getting a few more vines to add over the next week or so. It is so fun watching it grow in


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> That's looking great!
> 
> It's hard to capture subtle differences in light and dark with a camera because the camera over-accentuates the shadow and glare. I have a hard time getting good pictures of my riparium setups for this reason; even though it looks great in person, the underwater area often looks like a dark shadow while the foliage closer to the lights often has white blowout.
> 
> If you want to get a real good FTS you might try to make a layered image by putting your camera on a tripod and shooting the same shot with several different exposures. You can then stitch them together with Photoshop to get a more balanced image.


You are totally on point with this. It's called a High Dynamic Range or HDR photo. This is how I did my FTS for my paludarium. It helps to have some photographic experience and also knowledge of photoshop, but anyone can do it with the right tools and patience.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for this info guys, I'll definitely try this once my new hoyas etc start shooting out some new growth


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

wow viv looks great really growing in nicely. keep us posted.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

just a wee update. After talking to some elders, I've added a pair of vents (you can see one in the top left on the glass), zero aggression between the four frogs.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

just another low-quality update.

By the by, this is now a two-species tank with a pair of vents. The upper level shelf set up and that goddamn monster of a begonia manaus up top probably helps, but there i zero tension between the two species.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

the begonia manaus is a monster up top, I have to cut it back like every week


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Look at all that vegetation in there!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Look at all that vegetation in there!


no small thanks to you! All the plants you sent me except maybe one are doing great. The palm is sending out a sucker. I am really happy with the palm, the pepperi love it because it's a great crash-pad and given now it is starting to edge over the water, I think it will be the key to kicking my black algae problem on my brazilian micro sword thanks to the shade offered. and the aglaonema, with its faintly blue leaves, looks just stunning contrasted with the lime-green giant anubias I got elsewhere. I didn't take a pic, but the arial roots are just sick, hopefully in a few months time they'll be ropes running from the top down into the water to be cleaned by shrimp 

I'm really liking how I have a bright light verdant jungle up top and a low light forest floor on the bottom (which is great for my beloved B. pavonina)


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh I'm real happy to hear that your _Pinanga disticha_ palm is suckering. I hoped that it would do that. I still have a specimen here, but it is still too small to sucker. That is a real good plant for larger vivs and it looks just awesome.

This sure is cool setup and it grew in really nice.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but does any one know if the moss up top looks like its mostly spaghnum? Just wondering if this stuff seems to out compete other mosses when there is high light and lots of misting compared to what are down below with less light (which are riccia, christmas, and an unidentified tentacular species)


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great!

In your last picture posted, the moss in the background looks a bit like java from what I can see, while the moss...ball on the wood outcropping on the left does look a little bit like spag. If you need some java moss, I've got a 2.5g tank full of the stuff. It has snails so it'd be best if it went through a bit of alone time terrestrially.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Have been away from DB for a while, school's been crazy and I was gone for 6 months. In the mean time, I lost the pepperi while I was gone, but have an awesome group of the borja ridge now.

Here are a few pics:

one of the inhabitants,


FTS:


views from above:








(inside shot)


(front outcropping)




the rock wall:


shrimp hard at work at the waters edge:


forest floor:


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey that's pretty cool. That _Begonia_ flowering is really neat. That little _Pinanga_ palm that I sent is still growing. Has it grown any suckering plants around that base? What is that larger aroidy thing on the right-hand side?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea, the pinanga has one sucker going and another one coming. I keep it trimmed pretty short, so I think that helps. I think what you're referring to is a cutting of my anubias hastifolia that I cut from an elevated branch that is part of the drip wall. It was just way too big so I stuck it in the water, hopefully it takes. Most of the plants I got from you are doing great in there (and elsewhere)


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

Its soo beautiful!! your concept worked out perfectly!!


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind of driftwood did you use? A mix of Malaysian and Mopani pieces?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous viv, very lush! Do you remember the name of this plant?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Gorgeous viv, very lush! Do you remember the name of this plant?


Looks like Begonia 'Buttercup'.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, Phender. Unfortunately, here it is hard to find plants like these. Very beautiful!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey sorry for the delay in getting back to yall.

So, I think that the begonia is indeed 'buttercup', but not sure, got it as a cutting at a meeting. Second, all the wood in there is malaysian driftwood, I bought a bundle deal on amazon and got a good price.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Haven't been on the forum much for a while now, life has been pretty complicated of late. about a month or so ago, I did a near-total rebuild of the viv and put eco-web up as the background and made a moss slurry and got some leuc froglets (still one vent calling in there). 

I finally got a camera and took this short video. Things are growing in well and starting to get settled and I am loving the more open look. I' really enjoying how much more spacious it is and how much more light is coming down to the floor, just waiting for some money to get some orchids and shinglers and such


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow that really turned out great! I love corner tanks like that, I have a tank in the corner of my office and love it!


----------

